# Best Snow Foam Lance of 2021



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

Hi guys,

Still have my old faithfull, got to be 12 yrs plus & I think I paid circa £50 back then. All brass fittings & from AutoBrite Direct I think.

So, if you were in the market & looking to spend around £50 which one you get?

Thanks,

Rappy :thumb:


----------



## Merc5152 (Jul 16, 2017)

To be honest I’ve used a few but personally find the Autoglym (polar blaster) is brilliant. Nice size bottle gap at top and very easy to put solutions in etc. Is very good at application in my opinion. Especially when I’ve used their polar range...


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

I'm still using my AutoBrite one and had no issues with it. However, if I was going to replace it think I'd be looking at the MTM one or the Auto Glym one, just to try something different but is also well regarded.


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

Merc5152 said:


> To be honest I've used a few but personally find the Autoglym (polar blaster) is brilliant. Nice size bottle gap at top and very easy to put solutions in etc. Is very good at application in my opinion. Especially when I've used their polar range...





SuperchargedLlama said:


> I'm still using my AutoBrite one and had no issues with it. However, if I was going to replace it think I'd be looking at the MTM one or the Auto Glym one, just to try something different but is also well regarded.


Thanks guys :thumb:

Lots of choices now. Need to look into both.


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

The only thing to add.

I purchased a new wider AB bottle a few years ago, as mine had split around the neck.

https://www.autobritedirect.co.uk/product/autobrite-embossed-foam-lance-bottle/


----------



## Muska (Jan 23, 2007)

https://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/mtm-hydro-pf22-foam-lance-various-adaptors
with a 1.1mm orifice

and I would pick up one of these (again) as you'll get a bit tired of how unstable it can be.


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

The MTM one is brilliant but if you are in the market for one, bear in mind that the new stable bottle is a bit more finicky when you are using the last bit of product. When you get down to say the last 10mm of product, because the base is very wide, you can have a reasonable amount of product in there but you only need to hold it a little off-level and the liquid can move away from the pickup hose which results in the last bit of foam being a bit watery.
You don't get this with the older style bottle. Still a fantastic cannon though and I wouldn't let it put you off.


----------



## OnlyAJ (Mar 2, 2021)

+1 for Autoglym.

Admittedly I'm not experienced with lances but I've used the Karcher one and have seen videos of plenty other ones. the AG blaster really does a great job at thick foam which you can tone down with the nozzle.

This video really does it justice and is exactly my experience using the polar blast snow foam.


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

IVe had a cheap Chinese 

Ibrobase piuma (also known as the MTM FEATHERWEIGHT)

MTM PF22 

The PF22 takes the lead in quality and adjustability, the only issue is the bottle shape.

The Ibrobase piuma is a close second and is very good quality


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

https://stjarnagloss.com/collections/pre-wash-wash/products/snostorm-snow-faom-lance

Mat tested this and rates it quite highly


----------



## Dunc2610 (May 23, 2011)

WHIZZER said:


> https://stjarnagloss.com/collections/pre-wash-wash/products/snostorm-snow-faom-lance
> 
> Mat tested this and rates it quite highly


There seem to be a few on the market that look the same, are they infact the same just different colours do we know?


----------



## Gixxer6 (Apr 5, 2014)

Detailed Online (wide mouth bottle) snow foam lance is what I've been using for a few months and no complaints especially for £26 delivered:
https://detailedonline.co.uk/collections/snowfoam-lances/products/snow-foam-lance-v2


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

Dunc2610 said:


> There seem to be a few on the market that look the same, are they infact the same just different colours do we know?


They must be. I had the exact same thought.


----------



## Saladin (Nov 18, 2020)

Dunc2610 said:


> There seem to be a few on the market that look the same, are they infact the same just different colours do we know?





SuperchargedLlama said:


> They must be. I had the exact same thought.


https://dodojuice.net/collections/p...-karcher-k-series-connector-and-quick-release

This recent release from DodoJuice looks exactly the same but in different colours.

I'm currently looking for a new snow foam cannon to replace my cheapie Amazon one. Trying to choose between the Polar Blaster and one of these two...


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

Throw another one in to the mix: https://www.in2detailing.co.uk/products/mjjc-foam-lance-cannon-pro

This one is interesting, seems to work well from the videos I've seen. There's a weight at the end of the draw hose so that it moves around in the container, if you've got it at an angle then the draw hose follows the solution slopping around inside.


----------



## AD18 (Apr 29, 2019)

Dunc2610 said:


> There seem to be a few on the market that look the same, are they infact the same just different colours do we know?





SuperchargedLlama said:


> They must be. I had the exact same thought.





Saladin said:


> https://dodojuice.net/collections/p...-karcher-k-series-connector-and-quick-release
> 
> This recent release from DodoJuice looks exactly the same but in different colours.
> 
> I'm currently looking for a new snow foam cannon to replace my cheapie Amazon one. Trying to choose between the Polar Blaster and one of these two...


Had the same question a little while back which I asked in this useful thread, the answer is yes. This will be what I'll try next, the full unbranded version. Gives you an idea of some of the markup at places. 
https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=425020


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Autoglym Polar Blaster is very good. 

I got one early on and was a little worried initially that the output didn't seem quite as "strong" as my old AB lance, but having used it a lot i have come to appreciate the difference the smaller nozzle makes and it does make very thick foam, even tho it comes out at about 90% pressure compared to my old AB HD Lance.

Once i had gotten my head around this, i came to appreciate the benefits of very thick foam compared to volumes of thinner foam, so i am now very happy that its doing exactly what i want from a foam lance :thumb:


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

Carbon Collective, no better that the rest but a good looking tool.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/254842803816


----------



## sidewalkdances (Apr 19, 2007)

LeeH said:


> Carbon Collective, no better that the rest but a good looking tool.
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/254842803816


Works well, but be aware - the little "window" on the side is not see through. So you have no idea of how much product you've used or are adding to the lance.

I wouldnt buy another and am actively seeking a replacement bottle.


----------



## Saladin (Nov 18, 2020)

AD18 said:


> Had the same question a little while back which I asked in this useful thread, the answer is yes. This will be what I'll try next, the full unbranded version. Gives you an idea of some of the markup at places.
> https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=425020


Thanks for sharing this AD18!

Might be worth picking one up from AliExpress in that case. I will say that if you look carefully at the metal connections on the the ones on AliExpress and the ones from Stjarnagloss and Dodo Juice, there are some differences (whether that means quality/performance diff, I don't know).


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

Still undecided what to get, but good to see so many options.


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

Merc5152 said:


> To be honest I've used a few but personally find the Autoglym (polar blaster) is brilliant. Nice size bottle gap at top and very easy to put solutions in etc. Is very good at application in my opinion. Especially when I've used their polar range...


I have to agree, I have been through 2 AB lances, always run water through both I can't open and get the gauze out.

So I took the plunge OMG the Autoglym Polar Blast Is so much better

1) great foam 
2) great adjustments horizontal or vertical or inbetween !
3) easy to fill, bottle is great doesn't wobble over 
4) easy to clean
5) super quick connector

Just buy it !


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

packard said:


> I have to agree, I have been through 2 AB lances, always run water through both I can't open and get the gauze out.


 My AB lance just wouldn't open, despite having BIG spanners on it.

Then i read someone posting that theirs was absolutely slathered in threadlocker.

So i stripped off the plastic bits and left the brass parts to soak in some boiling water for a few mins, then it all unscrewed fairly easily and the internal threads were indeed caked up in heavy duty threadlocker.


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

packard said:


> I have to agree, I have been through 2 AB lances, always run water through both I can't open and get the gauze out.
> 
> So I took the plunge OMG the Autoglym Polar Blast Is so much better
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing :thumb:

I always do the same & run clean water after every use.

My AB lance started to play up a few days ago & a run through with Surfex-HD sorted it & back to normal again now.


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

i have a chinese MJJC brand, works flawlessly for a couple of years now.
lately though, i am using it not that often, i do prefer now a sprayer with emulsion rather than the snow foam.


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

Rappy said:


> Thanks for sharing :thumb:
> 
> I always do the same & run clean water after every use.
> 
> My AB lance started to play up a few days ago & a run through with Surfex-HD sorted it & back to normal again now.


No worries, I've got two lances and tried swapping parts between, just simply no luck and have drowned them both stripped with lime lite, vinegar and various others even tried a new brass nozzle it all failed. So may try one more final give it large attempt at cleaning the, both again and hope I get a spare, that said I have two Autoglym lances !


----------



## Mcpx (Mar 15, 2016)

Had an eBay one which has since been donated, got another generic one with my pw but have mostly used an Auto Finesse one that I bought to make up an order to get free shipping, but it has worked well. 

So many more options now, was going for Detailed Online but they were out of stock for so long, then very nearly got the AG Blaster, but now set my sights on in2detailing’s MJJC offering, but again, always out of stock.


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

I have seen a few that you can adjust from vertical to horizontal foam.

Do you really need this?


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

Rappy said:


> I have seen a few that you can adjust from vertical to horizontal foam.
> 
> Do you really need this?


I think most are a vertical spray pattern and I was initially happy using in this way. When I got the MTM I tried it horizontally and that's the only way I use it now. It seems easier to just hit the car whereas vertically you seem to get a lot of overspray on the floor.


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

GeeWhizRS said:


> I think most are a vertical spray pattern and I was initially happy using in this way. When I got the MTM I tried it horizontally and that's the only way I use it now. It seems easier to just hit the car whereas vertically you seem to get a lot of overspray on the floor.


Thanks for explaining :thumb:


----------



## Ernie Bernie (Oct 17, 2009)

packard said:


> No worries, I've got two lances and tried swapping parts between, just simply no luck and have drowned them both stripped with lime lite, vinegar and various others even tried a new brass nozzle it all failed. So may try one more final give it large attempt at cleaning the, both again and hope I get a spare, that said I have two Autoglym lances !


Ive been watching this thread as my 10yr old Autobrite lance has just given up the ghost and despite trying all the tricks it just isnt having it.

I love the look of these new lances but £14 for a replacement wide neck bottle is outrageous. My Autobrite bottle broke and the lance has the samefitting as any other 1litre style bottle so it was replaced for free with an old snowfoam bottle.

Like you guys, Ive been trying to buy a new one but either the foam lance is out of stock or the shortthrow triggers are. I'll have to be patient.


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

Rappy said:


> I have seen a few that you can adjust from vertical to horizontal foam.
> 
> Do you really need this?


For me, this well help when snow foaming the conservatory, but when foaming vehicle does give you an easier adjustment.

An added bonus.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Quite fancy the AutoGlym one, looks to produce nice foam :thumb:

Edit - Question: For those that have the AG one or similar one that uses a quick release and the Karcher adapter, how easy is it to comment to the PW lance ? I presume they're self righting and swivel due to the quick release, which appeals, but how do you attach them into the PW lance then ???


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

Andyblue said:


> Quite fancy the AutoGlym one, looks to produce nice foam :thumb:
> 
> Edit - Question: For those that have the AG one or similar one that uses a quick release and the Karcher adapter, how easy is it to comment to the PW lance ? I presume they're self righting and swivel due to the quick release, which appeals, but how do you attach them into the PW lance then ???


Hopefully the pics help. Same as attaching the lance to the gun :thumb:


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Rappy said:


> Hopefully the pics help. Same as attaching the lance to the gun :thumb:


Yes, but the Karcher adapter is connected to a quick release on the AG foam lance, which I presume swivels, so was wondering how easy it was to connect it to the PW lance - as with my present gun, I hold the body and turn it all through 90deg to 'lock in'... hope that makes sense...


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

Andyblue said:


> Yes, but the Karcher adapter is connected to a quick release on the AG foam lance, which I presume swivels, so was wondering how easy it was to connect it to the PW lance - as with my present gun, I hold the body and turn it all through 90deg to 'lock in'... hope that makes sense...


Exactly the same :thumb:

AG is not shown with K series connector attached.

Pic attached of how it will look. Guessing you connect the K series connector with brass fitting, then simply attach the quick release bottle.


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

It’s a lot easier, as you can attach the main k connector without the main bottle attached them simply click it on position. Credit to their design team seem to have made the perfect cannon.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

packard said:


> It's a lot easier, as you can attach the main k connector without the main bottle attached them simply click it on position. Credit to their design team seem to have made the perfect cannon.


That's great, thanks. Was concerned it would be difficult as you've less to hold etc, but thanks for confirming :thumb:


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

packard said:


> It's a lot easier, as you can attach the main k connector without the main bottle attached them simply click it on position. Credit to their design team seem to have made the perfect cannon.


Explained far better than me :lol:

As I don't have one, was simply guessing


----------



## Mcpx (Mar 15, 2016)

Seeing as MJJC lances are presently harder to find than an honest politician I took the plunge and went for an unbranded version on Amazon, I know the in2detailing version is an unbranded MJJC so I figured I’d risk it. Appears to be good quality, nicely finished and good materials. Comes with the ball weight on the tube and two extra gauzes and replacement nozzles. Where it goes wrong is that I could only get a Karcher fitting, but assumed that I could spanner a spare 1/4 inch qr into the adapter that comes with the Lance rather than fitting the supplied Karcher one. Except it didn’t come with the adapter as pictured. Contacted the seller who says the image was used in error. Right. So tracked down an adapter only to find that the lance does have a standard M22 thread, it also has a very non standard 15mm core, 14mm fitting in a 15mm core equals high pressure squirting from places you don’t want high pressure squirting. So a 15-14mm adapter on order to see if that does the trick which will give me two adapters on the lance but hopefully no leaks 

Knowing my luck Imran will restock tomorrow.


----------



## Clean-my-sxi (Feb 5, 2008)

Have the ag one

Bit annoying that the bottle has no measurements

It does produce thick foam, the adjustment nozzle has less adjustment then my old lance which was a basic one and the knob spun quite a few times round from + to -.

On my ag one the foam comes out vertically rathey then horizontol like on my old lance, im unsure if i prefer that


----------



## Saladin (Nov 18, 2020)

Clean-my-sxi said:


> Have the ag one
> On my ag one the foam comes out vertically rathey then horizontol like on my old lance, im unsure if i prefer that


I thought the Polar Blaster could be adjusted between horizontal and vertical?


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

Saladin said:


> I thought the Polar Blaster could be adjusted between horizontal and vertical?


It can be


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

packard said:


> It can be


That's good to know :thumb:


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

Looking to purchase a snow foam lance this w-end. Just waiting for bank holiday offers to go live


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

WHIZZER said:


> https://stjarnagloss.com/collections/pre-wash-wash/products/snostorm-snow-faom-lance
> 
> Mat tested this and rates it quite highly


Thanks Whizzer. Looks like a good review :thumb:

This one is definitely a maybe.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

packard said:


> It can be


How do you make the adjustment from vertical to horizontal? I can't figure it out on my Polar Blaster, unless you have to push the securing pin out or something?

Sent from my SM-M317F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

Decided on this one..
Stjarnagloss Snöstorm V2, from Clean & Shiny :thumb:


----------



## rav t sport (Jul 31, 2007)

Hi ALl

looking to buy a new lance and the liquid for it

I havent used snow foam before, please can some one make recommendations on which lance and cleaner to get and any tips

Am i right in saying, i just foam it on , leave it and rinse off, then dry and wax, i dont need to use mitts to clean the car


----------



## Imprezaworks (May 20, 2013)

You need to wash the car after the foam.

The mjjc lance would be my choice.


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

Are there any snow foam lances that have the spray pattern adjuster that's more of a click than a loose swivel. I have a generic lance and the adjuster moves too easily. I'd like one that was firmer to turn


----------



## GC#65 (Nov 8, 2014)

garage_dweller said:


> Are there any snow foam lances that have the spray pattern adjuster that's more of a click than a loose swivel. I have a generic lance and the adjuster moves too easily. I'd like one that was firmer to turn


Get yourself an MTM PF22.2. They are top quality, adjustable and very robust.

Yes, expensive but worth it.


----------



## TheRonin (Mar 12, 2006)

Been useing the bigboi foamR cannon for a couple of months now, really like it the spray patterns work really well. it is a little overpriced though.


----------



## malvern_man (Dec 2, 2020)

GC#65 said:


> Get yourself an MTM PF22.2. They are top quality, adjustable and very robust.
> 
> Yes, expensive but worth it.


I ordered one of these a couple of days ago, it's due delivery this week, It was on a time limited 20% discount too.


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

My old PA lance has finally given up. Currently in the process of stripping & refurbing it.

Decided to get the MTM PF22 & ordered the wider bottle too.

Will feedback how it compares to my Stjarnagloss Snöstorm V2 👍


----------

